# NES PowerPak



## Geezuzkhrist119 (May 2, 2008)

Has Anyone One Seen Or Heard About This?

This is the NES PowerPak






Heres a pic of where the Flash Card Goes








Heres a video of the PowerPak


I WANT one BADLY, but the sad thing is that its like a $130 US


----------



## JPH (May 2, 2008)

This is related to improving/changing GBAtemp...how?


----------



## Bob Evil (May 2, 2008)

Yeah, I've seen things like that before ... still, at least the price is in Dollars, and not in any of the stronger currencies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On a more serious note, you really should be able to find one cheaper than that ... loads of Chinese-made device have NES support ... try hunting around on eBay.co.uk (not eBay.com) or on HK/Chinese retailer sites ...


----------



## The Worst (May 2, 2008)

post any news on finding one a little less expensive please.


----------



## Geezuzkhrist119 (May 2, 2008)

all i can find is that one
but im not looking hard tho

r the pics and youtube showing up in this thread?


----------



## cruddybuddy (May 2, 2008)

Oh cool! I remember using that to pirate games back in '85!


----------



## Another World (May 10, 2008)

hm this post is really off topic by being in the "suggestions and forum help" section.

anyways if i recall correctly doesn't a nes cart have certain chips for certain mappers? so wouldn't this cart just be able to play a handful of games? i remember reading about this when i first started to research the mega drive/sega and snes flash kits.


ok 10 minutes of research lets me know that most of the well used mappers are not supported, those that are supported are buggy, and the boot rom has issues. plus they are really expensive. i think i'll stick with my pc and my psx controller for all my emulation needs.

also you can buy one here:
http://retrousb.com/index.php?productID=133


-another world


----------

